# Welcher Luftdruck  ?



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2006)

Hi, welcher  Luftdruck ist eigentlich optimal ?

Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung im MTB Bereich. 


HEIZER


----------



## AerO (1. Februar 2006)

ich fahr auf breiten reifen (hr 2,0" ; vr 2,2") nen rel. hohen luftdruck.
der variiert immer zwischen 4,5 und 5 bar oder so.
bei wenig druck wird mir das alles irgendwie zu träge und das mag ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (1. Februar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr auf breiten reifen (hr 2,0" ; vr 2,2") nen rel. hohen luftdruck.
> der variiert immer zwischen 4,5 und 5 bar oder so.
> bei wenig druck wird mir das alles irgendwie zu träge und das mag ich nicht.




so schaut es aus! 4,5 - 5 bar sind ein guter richtwert...wenn auch bestimmt nicht das non-plus-ultra...aber das fährt sich schon sehr gut mit dem luftdruck in dieser weise.

tobi


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. Februar 2006)

^naja also ich fahr das ganze lieber träge bei sprünmgen federt das besser ab also so 3-4 bar mehr net!!


----------



## billi (1. Februar 2006)

kommt sicher auch aufs gewicht drauf an , also ich bin relativ schwer und fahr so 4,5 bar , also etwas härter , ich mags irgendwie nicht so schwammig


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Februar 2006)

Servus Heizer,

wenn ich deine Frage richtig interpretiere bis du an dem Luftdruck in einem Rennradreifen interessiert. 
Also ich fahre einen Michelin pro2 race mit 8 bar. Das geht wunderbar.
Im allgemeinen würde ich Rennradreifen bis zum zulässigen Höchstdruck aufpumpen. 

Gruss 
Sascha


----------



## ChristophK (1. Februar 2006)

5-6 bar


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2006)

4.5-5.00vr 5.00-6.00hr


----------



## King Jens one (1. Februar 2006)

4-5bar ist schon jut da kann man nix verkehrt machen


----------



## AerO (1. Februar 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Heizer,
> 
> wenn ich deine Frage richtig interpretiere bis du an dem Luftdruck in einem Rennradreifen interessiert.
> Also ich fahre einen Michelin pro2 race mit 8 bar. Das geht wunderbar.
> ...



bissu voll?


----------



## Tobster (1. Februar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> bissu voll?



muss lachen . voll doll sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Februar 2006)

Ups sorry jungs

bmx bin ich schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren. Daher kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee es könne darum gehen.


----------



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2006)

@ Raoul Duke

Nee ick meinte schon BMX , sonz hätt ick dit ja nich hier geschrieben 

@ all

Da lag ich mit meinen 4,5 bar  v  und 5,0 h  ja gar nicht so schlecht.

Aber für einen 7 jährigen mit 29 Kg wohl doch etwas zu viel, werde für ihn mal auf 2,5 - 3,0 reduzieren.


----------



## AerO (1. Februar 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Ups sorry jungs
> 
> bmx bin ich schon seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren. Daher kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee es könne darum gehen.



und dass es im bmx-unterforum gefragt wird macht dich nicht stutzig?


----------



## Raoul Duke (2. Februar 2006)

Tja wie ich hierher kam weiss ich retrospektiv auch nicht so genau, habe halt so ein wenig rumgeklickt.  

Habe dabei wohl die Kategorie in der wir uns hier bewegen nicht wahrgenommen.

Dachte mir dann nur nachdem Heizer MTB Erfahrung angab und zudem bei ihm steht er habe jetzt ein neues Rennrad, es müsse wohl darum gehen. 

Naja bin doch eher neu in diesem Forum was wohl die Orientierungsschwierigkeiten begründen mag.


----------



## Hertener (2. Februar 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Naja bin doch eher neu in diesem Forum...


Na dann, herzlich willkommen... 

Zum Topic:
So nach Gefühl. Wenn's zu schwammig wird, leg ich was drauf.
VR ca. 3 bar.
HR ca. 5 bar.


----------



## HEIZER (2. Februar 2006)

@ Hertener

Glück auf, man du komms ja von umme Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (2. Februar 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wie ich hierher kam weiss ich retrospektiv auch nicht so genau, habe halt so ein wenig rumgeklickt.
> 
> Habe dabei wohl die Kategorie in der wir uns hier bewegen nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> ...



hey,ist doch absolut nicht schlimm  --- ist eben manchmal so, dass man nicht auf die foren achtet  ... un wenn mal so etwas 'unpassendes' geschrieben wird, dann lockert ja auch ein wenig die stimmung auf 

tobi


----------



## Hertener (2. Februar 2006)

HEIZER schrieb:
			
		

> ...du komms ja von umme Ecke...


Ach, Du kenns die Kneipe auch?


----------



## HEIZER (2. Februar 2006)

Ich kenn viele Kneipen dort , hab mal 10 J in Herten-Westerholt gewohnt


----------



## Hertener (2. Februar 2006)

Ja, nee. Darf man ja eigentlich gar nicht sagen, aber Westerholt gehört ja nicht zu Herten; zumindest nach den Aussagen der Westerholter!


----------

